# Online Support Group Research Study



## Tom Baird (Aug 6, 2014)

I would like to invite you to take part in a piece of research investigating the role of computer literacy on online support group participation.

 My name is Tom Baird and I am a Health Psychology Masters student at the University of Nottingham. I am currently carrying out research into the role of computer literacy in online support group participation. Specifically, I am investigating whether lower perceived levels of computer literacy and related skills reduces participation in and benefits received from online support groups.

 This research could help improve the provision of support to people diagnosed with chronic conditions. The research project has received full approval from the School of Medicine Ethics Committee, and ethical principles such as participant anonymity and everybody’s right to withdraw their data will be respected at all times.

 If you would like to take part, please follow the link below to the survey. The survey should take no longer than ten minutes of your time.

https://www.survey.bris.ac.uk/nottingham/osgparticipation

Thank you very much for your time,

Tom Baird   lwxtb3@nottingham.ac.uk


----------



## SarahD (Aug 6, 2014)

Completed!


----------



## DJW (Aug 6, 2014)

Complete.


----------

